

MIT Media Lab adds to opposition to SOPA/PIPA - HistoryInAction
http://blog.media.mit.edu/2012/01/media-lab-is-against-sopa-and-pipa.html

======
dissident
It sure seems like in the last few days the floodgates opened against this
bill from a lot of reputable organizations. What were they waiting for a month
ago? Was there some report/statement published recently that convinced them?

